# [Graphique] Les libGL Sont manquantes

## najem2005

Bonjours je veux installer mesa-6.5.1-r1 mais je recois une erreur

```

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

mklib: Installing libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1 libGL.so in ../../../lib

mv: ne peut évaluer `libGL.so.1.2': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

make[3]: *** [../../../lib/libGL.so] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src/glx/x11'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.1/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.1-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.1'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  mesa-6.5.1-r1.ebuild, line 214:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Sauf erreur de ma part (ce qui est malheureusement très probable!!! :Laughing: ), si tu tournes avec une nvidia, tu ne dois pas avoir installé les nvidia-drivers...

----------

## najem2005

si je poste ici c'est que j'ai jamais rencontrer ce probleme

----------

## bivittatus

Heu...oui...je m'en doute bien... :Laughing: 

Ce qui veut dire???

----------

## netfab

Bonsoir,

 *najem2005 wrote:*   

> si je poste ici c'est que j'ai jamais rencontrer ce probleme

 

Sans blague... et tu crois que nous on l'a déjà rencontré ? tu crois que les personnes qui passent sur ce forum sont payées pour chercher des solutions ?

Si j'étais toi, je ne posterai que le strict minimum, c'est à dire :

```

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

```

Juste histoire de mettre au défi le peu de personnes qui auront la volonté, le courage et l'envie de tenter de deviner le paquet concerné, la configuration du système, et la source du problème.

Désolé, mais bientôt on verra des topics du genre : *Quote:*   

> bonjour, j'ai un problème, je cherche une solution

 

Un comble pour un forum technique d'entraide...

Résumé de tes 3 derniers topics sur ce forum :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bonjours quand je tape : emerge php
> 
> je recois
> ...

 

Si tu postes pour un problème de compilation, tu pourrais au moins essayer de donner des explications, parce que jusqu'à présent, tu ne donnes pas l'impression d'avoir envie d'être aidé. Ici, il y a une méthode pour çà : ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **

Tu es sur un forum ici, pas sur un téléphone portable, tu n'es pas limité par le nombre de caractères, tu as le droit de poster des infos : ton emerge --info, ton emerge -pv mesa, et tout ce qui peut te sembler utile et/ou qui est indiqué dans les règles. Comment veux-tu que quelqu'un t'aide si tu n'indiques rien sur ton système ? Sur ce que tu essaies de faire ? Sur la façon dont tu essaies de compiler le paquet ? Si çà se trouve ton système n'est pas du tout à jour, ou est mal réglé, et c'est peut-être cela qui produit ces erreurs, mais çà, personne ici ne peut le deviner.

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [FAQ] Quelles infos donner ? (IMPORTANT)
> 
> En fournissant des informations précises sur votre matériel, votre système, vos messages d'erreur, etc. il sera plus facile de vous répondre de manière précise. Cela évitera aussi aux différents intervenants de poser des questions comme : Tu peux nous donner des détails sur ta config ? ou encore C'est quoi ton message d'erreur ?, votre problème sera ainsi plus vite résolu. 
> ...

 

Tu vois le principe ?

Gentoo, ce n'est pas très compliqué, mais si tu n'y mets pas un peu du tiens, çà ne marchera pas...

Si tu ne réponds pas aux questions que l'on te pose, que tu ne tiens pas compte des remarques que l'on te fait, personne ne t'aidera et tes topics finiront par pourrir, et seront considérés comme de la pollution.

Allez, pour te montrer que je ne t'en veux pas à toi personnellement, et à tout hasard (puisqu'aucune info), je mise sur une tentative de compilation de mesa avec le flag motif, comme le suggère ce post. Et si çà compile sans, vérifie bien que ton installation d'openmotif s'est correctement effectuée, que tout est bien réglé (motif-config, revdep-rebuild, etc...).

----------

## loopx

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Sans blague... et tu crois que nous on l'a déjà rencontré ? tu crois que les personnes qui passent sur ce forum sont payées pour chercher des solutions ?

 

Tu crois que c'est la fête ? 

C'est noel (passé) et bientot le nouvel an justement,... faudrait rester "peace" avec les nouveaux........

EDIT: devrais peut etre refaire un topic "[apprentissage] viens ici que je te frappe !"  :Very Happy: 

Non sérieux, je sais qu'il y en as qui sont difficile à comprendre mais bon ...

----------

## loopx

1) fais un topic correct

2) pose une question compréhensible suivie d'un nombre suffisant d'information (les commentaires dans les fichiers et la configs complète de xorg.conf sont assez indésirable, si en version complète ...)

2_bis) relire la question et voir si tu la comprend

3) quand tu vois l'erreur, il faut aller voir plus haut, genre ce que tu as mis, ctais juste la fin du make => il sort de chaque repertoire, l'erreur se trouve parfois 10 voir 100 ligne plus haut. A toi de voir l'erreur exacte (genre, file not found, truc du genre mais pas des : "make[3]: Leaving directory" ou des "collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution". La vrai erreur donne la raison  :Wink: 

Note qu'au début, faut s'y faire mais après quelque erreur, tu verras...

4) d'abord faire une recherche sur le forum gentoo en collant la ligne qui contient l'erreur, ca peut aider bien plus vite

now, please try again   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: poste nous tes uses (ou du moins, un emerge -pv mesa) et essaye aussi un emerge --sync suivit d'un emerge -uDpv world pour mettre à jour, ca résoud beaucoup de problème les updates  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ben ça me fait plaisir de voir que je suis plutôt zen moi!!! :Laughing: ...pour une fois!!! :Wink: ...

----------

## loopx

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ben ça me fait plaisir de voir que je suis plutôt zen moi!!!...pour une fois!!!...

 

Moi je suis du genre à m'emballer pour rien, à ce rythme jvais mourrir trop jeune alors, faut changer  :Wink: 

Et puis, si il n'y a pas de changement, il sera pas aidé alors pourquoi s'emballer :p

Bon, chuut, c'est une histoire ancienne maintenant ..........

Maintenant j'ai dis !   :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi...!!! :Wink:  Mais on n'a pas de news...on ne sait pas si le problème est en passe d'être résolu... :Sad: 

----------

## netfab

 *loopx wrote:*   

> faudrait rester "peace" avec les nouveaux........

 

Tu crois que si je n'étais pas resté zen je me serais embêté à pondre un pavé de ce style à 2h du matin, et à lui donner un piste à la fin ?  :Wink:   Tout ce que je dis, c'est que s'il créé un topic pour un problème, le minimum serait de faire des phrases de plus de 10 mots dans ses posts pour montrer qu'il s'intéresse à son problème, sinon, quel est l'intérêt ?

Enfin bref...

----------

## najem2005

donc personne connait la solution ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *najem2005 wrote:*   

> donc personne connait la solution ?

 

Mais, t'as lu les posts précédents ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

T'as lu la fin du message de netfab ?

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je mise sur une tentative de compilation de mesa avec le flag motif, comme le suggère ce post. Et si çà compile sans, vérifie bien que ton installation d'openmotif s'est correctement effectuée, que tout est bien réglé (motif-config, revdep-rebuild, etc...).
> 
> 

 

Les mots en violet n'apportent pas que de la gaieté aux messages, ce sont aussi des liens vers des ressources susceptibles de t'aider.   :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Elle est où la caméra cachée???  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   faudrait rester "peace" avec les nouveaux........ 
> 
> Tu crois que si je n'étais pas resté zen je me serais embêté à pondre un pavé de ce style à 2h du matin, et à lui donner un piste à la fin ?   Tout ce que je dis, c'est que s'il créé un topic pour un problème, le minimum serait de faire des phrases de plus de 10 mots dans ses posts pour montrer qu'il s'intéresse à son problème, sinon, quel est l'intérêt ?
> 
> Enfin bref...

 

+1, tout a fait d'accord à ce niveau  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *najem2005 wrote:*   

> donc personne connait la solution ?

 

OUais, c'est vrai que la tu abuse hein  :Wink: 

Et mes posts hein ??? tu les as lu ??? tu ......... les a lu ???????????????????????????????????????????  :Very Happy: 

Tiens, je t'explique: ton topic se barre en couille pour cause : manque d'info, on dirais que le problème vient d'un de tes potes (et donc, tu t'en fou un peu)... Mais je suppose que c'est pas vrai, alors essaye ce qu'on te propose par exemple  :Wink:  (RELIRE plus haut) ...

----------

## anigel

 *najem2005 wrote:*   

> donc personne connait la solution ?

 

Pour le moment nous n'avons pas les informations permettant de comprendre ton problème, alors la solution...

 :Arrow:  La balle est dans ton camp.

----------

## dapsaille

Rhaa je vais me le mettre en marque page celui la :p

 J'attend avec impatience la suite des évènements :p

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Rhaa je vais me le mettre en marque page celui la :p
> 
>  J'attend avec impatience la suite des évènements :p

 

Moi pas, ma patience est mise à rude épreuve, et si on a encore quelques posts de ce genre, je vais finir avec un ban à vie!

----------

## PabOu

Mais vous n'avez pas compris ? :-) C'est le grand retour de TGL sur nos forums et il veut juste vous faire une petite blague :-D

Mais moi j'ai vu au travers ;-) ce n'était pas assez subtil pour moi :-P

Comment ca, je rêve de trop ? :'-(

----------

## titoucha

Ça doit être ça @Pabou, sinon ce fil me rappelle un peu « vol au-dessus d'un nid de coucou »

----------

## najem2005

c'est bon j'ai reinstaller tous depuis le debut tous est Ok !

----------

